# Bear Grylls - Man, Myth or Legend?



## bloomy88 (17 February 2010)

Been watching a bit of 'Man Vs Wild' since it has been on SBS...

Although you can tell that some of the situations are completely set up it still makes for entertaining watching.

Personal favourite is when he catches a fish with his bare hands and eats it raw.

Any thoughts fom anyone else?
Cheers


----------



## bloomy88 (18 February 2010)

FYI a pic of bear grylls


----------



## Timmy (18 February 2010)

*Re: Bear Grylls - Man, Myth or Ledgend?*

Haven't seen the show but it looks like fun!  I think legend might be appropriate.


----------



## So_Cynical (18 February 2010)

*Re: Bear Grylls - Man, Myth or Ledgend?*

I've seen 4 or 5 episodes....he ate a live snake last week deep in the Panamanian jungle....the show is certainly different.


----------



## nunthewiser (18 February 2010)

*Re: Bear Grylls - Man, Myth or Ledgend?*

I reckon the blokes Hilarious ...... saw a show the other night where he peed in his water bottle in the middle of the night then the next day filled it up with snow to drink ...... i suppose he didnt have any cordial 

Top show tho , highly entertaining except his whiny voice


----------



## GumbyLearner (18 February 2010)

Bear Grylls is a total narcissist compared to the likes of the Bush Tucker Man.
Grylls comes across as a FIGJAM.


----------



## matty77 (18 February 2010)

Yeah but Bear admits that his camera crew follows him around, he doesnt 'really' exagerate the truth too much. Its a good entertaining show!


----------



## gordon2007 (18 February 2010)

I too have become a fan of this show. I treat it as pure entertainment. Whilst I'm sure there is no need for him to drink his own urine, to me it's entertaining to see just what a person will do for a buck.


----------



## Agentm (18 February 2010)

great topic

imho comedy and light entertainment

"last year 3 norwegian hikers dropped off a cliff like this and starved not knowing this berry could be eaten""

every 5 minutes he comes up with another one liner like that..

i treat it as comedy as i laugh myself stupid each week and wouldnt miss one for quids..


----------



## awg (18 February 2010)

*Re: Bear Grylls - Man, Myth or Ledgend?*



nunthewiser said:


> I reckon the blokes Hilarious ...... saw a show the other night where he peed in his water bottle in the middle of the night then the next day filled it up with snow to drink ...... i suppose he didnt have any cordial
> 
> Top show tho , highly entertaining except his whiny voice




this dude is one sick puppy

i laughed when he pissed on his shirt and wrapped it around his head to stay cool in the desert. Never mind his lilly white pommy skin would be red raw in 5 minutes from sunburn.

definite pee fetish


----------



## gordon2007 (18 February 2010)

*Re: Bear Grylls - Man, Myth or Ledgend?*



awg said:


> definite pee fetish



 yeah you're not wrong there. barely an episode goes by where he doesn't mention it some way or another. has anyone else seen the one where he drinks it?


----------



## adobee (18 February 2010)

watched it a fair bit and think its just entertainment .. the guy would have some knowledge but very set up..
I noticed he looked a bit puffy when he went down some rapids cause he had a life suit on hidden under his clothes, the other night he absailed down a big cliff but managed to undo his rope and take it for the next cliff .. It seems that he could walk around the icy water but its always better to jump in and then strip off and do some push up !  but entertaining and not much similar at the moment 21st century bush tucker man .. I prefered albi mangles and malcom douglas ..

He knows so many people who have died cause they dropped in the water or could have eater berries or didnt cover there face with sht or didnt crawl in the kakas of a camel ..


----------



## Mr J (18 February 2010)

*Re: Bear Grylls - Man, Myth or Ledgend?*



awg said:


> Never mind his lilly white pommy skin would be red raw in 5 minutes from sunburn.




The guy used camel dung juice as a refreshment, so I'm prepared to cut him some slack for using sun protection .


----------



## xyzedarteerf (18 February 2010)

the only thing real about his show is that, he does eat all those nasty things.


----------



## jhen (18 February 2010)

Search for 'bear grylls enema' in youtube. (can't post links until i have 5 posts?!?)

Hilarious, brought tears to my eyes


----------



## pan (18 February 2010)

I enjoy the show, I think there is some interesting stuff which he talks about that can definitely be used in a survive situation. Just basic stuff like finding north with your watch, working out how long till the sun goes down and other basic stuff like that.

Although I believe most of the situations are somewhat real, there are some very questionable situations that have been put on youtube. The link I show is one of him at the Kilauea Volcano, where he struggles to find 'civilisation'
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3UpSlpvb1is&feature=related


----------



## captain black (18 February 2010)

jhen said:


> Search for 'bear grylls enema' in youtube. (can't post links until i have 5 posts?!?)
> 
> Hilarious, brought tears to my eyes




ROFL!

"Lie back and think of England".

Love it.


----------



## Krusty the Klown (19 February 2010)

A lot of factual information and techniques in this show, but Bear has been caught staying in 5 Star hotels each night during shoots! A good show though.

There is another one on PayTV called Survivorman, which is much more realistic but still has flaws. They drop this guy in a place with some cameras and no crew, and nothing but the items "he found himself in a stranded situation in" and then pick him up in 7 days.

The idea is a week surviving only with what you have.

Very entertaining, although I noticed they usually drop him off at near dusk on day one and pick him up at dawn on day 7. So its really 5 days only. TV huh!!!


----------



## Riddick (19 February 2010)

adobee said:


> watched it a fair bit and think its just entertainment .. the guy would have some knowledge but very set up..
> I noticed he looked a bit puffy when he went down some rapids cause he had a life suit on hidden under his clothes, the other night he absailed down a big cliff but managed to undo his rope and take it for the next cliff .. It seems that he could walk around the icy water but its always better to jump in and then strip off and do some push up !  but entertaining and not much similar at the moment 21st century bush tucker man .. I prefered albi mangles and malcom douglas ..
> 
> He knows so many people who have died cause they dropped in the water or could have eater berries or didnt cover there face with sht or didnt crawl in the kakas of a camel ..





Whilst I really do respect the knowledge of ASF users when it comes to stock chat, there is a bit of misunderstanding regarding Bear Grylls, and especially the episode you are referring to where he floated down through the rapids, ostensibly using a bag for floatation. He was in fact wearing a PFD under his shirt, which his production crew talked about in an interview online some time later. As a white water kayaker and paddling instructor, having paddled big water in Asia, Canada, New Zealand and Australia, I can tell you I have never heard of the existence of a 'life suit'. Dry suit: yes, rescue suit: yes - but not a 'life suit'. They don't exist. What I can tell you though is that white water is dangerous and every year around the world there are a great many deaths and near misses caused by incorrect equipment and/or lack of knowledge. My point being here is that I would find it hard to believe that the insurance comapny and the network would want their 'star' or 'talent' to undertake something potentially dangerous without a back up plan. 
That being said though, a PFD will not keep you alive if you knock yourself out or get a foot entrapment.
As for abseiling and retrieving rope: That is pretty much the idea of abseiling: - that you complete yor repel, pull your rope and repeat the cycle in order to descend a face/bluff/crag/mountian etc.
I work in the adventure industry, am a mountaineer and climbing guide and I will tell you that rapelling and retriveing rope is one of the MOST basic skills in the business.

It isn't my aim to defend the reality or otherwise of the show - from my time teaching survival in the Pilbara in WA I would suggest that Bear's approach to covering distance durning the day, in the heat, is not how most folk in the business would go about it -i would suggest he is a skilled and physically fit guy (6 hours a day cardio and fitness training!) with a long history of adventure sports (SAS paratrooper and youngest briton to summit everest) and he does train for his scenarios with locals who have the knowledge and skills relevant to the area he is travelling in. He would also have a pretty good idea, by looking at a map etc and pre-planning his route, as to what he is getting into and where hi resources would be. This ensures he actually finds interesting things for the show. A crossing of the simpson desert for example, walking at night and sleeping during the day would make for pretty boring viewing for instance.
So:

Is the show about entertainment, sometimes at the expense of 'reality' and 'truth'? - Absolutely
Are some shots and stunts set up for the benefit of viewers (eg the eyeball cooking episode?) - Absolutely
Is Bear Grylls a very skilled, physically prepared hard **** - Absolutely.

So for the simple face he makes a ghood show and eats crap no one else ever would for our entertainment the verdict must surely be 'Legend'.


----------



## prozac (20 February 2010)

bloomy88 said:


> FYI a pic of bear grylls
> 
> View attachment 35844




Of-course it is set-up.....can't you see the fish's lips a moving? It's one of those "singing fish"!


----------



## bloomy88 (20 February 2010)

jhen said:


> Search for 'bear grylls enema' in youtube. (can't post links until i have 5 posts?!?)
> 
> Hilarious, brought tears to my eyes




Haha gold, "this should only be undertaken as a last resort"

Don't think I'll be trying it anytime soon...


----------



## Sdajii (21 February 2010)

I just watched a few episodes for the first time this week. The show is obviously staged, it is often quite blatant and always evident. I find it insulting as a viewer when he tries to convince me that his adventures are genuine, although at times it is so blatant that it's amusing. It was funny to see him get sick in the jungle, then find a medicine so effective that it didn't just work immediately after taking it, it worked before he took it, as soon as he got the idea to look for it! Brilliant! He then went on to cut down trees with a knife and a piece of wood as a hammer stone, then you see his finished raft with trees cut down with absolutely perfect circular-sawed blade cuts.

If he didn't try to play the "this is all absolutely genuine and my camera crew are not allowed to interfere unless my life is in danger" crap all the time I would find it thoroughly enjoyable, the show does contain some useful and interesting stuff, but it would be much more enjoyable if I wasn't being insulted. If there was some effort put into at least making the deception believable it wouldn't be a painful reminder of how stupid most people are.


----------



## Stan 101 (22 February 2010)

Sdajii said:


> If he didn't try to play the "this is all absolutely genuine and my camera crew are not allowed to interfere unless my life is in danger" crap all the time I would find it thoroughly enjoyable, the show does contain some useful and interesting stuff, but it would be much more enjoyable if I wasn't being insulted.




It's strange that you mention the staging because since it's first airing on discovery channel I've been watching and found it very refreshing that on numerous occasions he has spoken to the camera and noted why they or how they set up certain scenarios. I also like the fact that sometimes he can't even light a fire.

I never get the impression that he is attempting to be in genuine situations. The whole premise of the show is to offer possible solutions if actually stuck in certain situations. To do that effectively he needs to stage some scenarios. I have never felt the show's producers have ever attempted to make false premise.

At the start of the show on Discovery, they even make a point of noting that it is staged and note clearly that local knowledge is always used to keep the topics relevant.

The late Steve Urwin was great at staging filming and never admitted it in his shows and in fact openly refuted it. I bet his trousers burnt that night. David Attenborough also stages for filming yet does not openly state such. 

cheers,


----------



## Wysiwyg (22 February 2010)

Sdajii said:


> I just watched a few episodes for the first time this week. The show is obviously staged, it is often quite blatant and always evident. I find it insulting as a viewer when he tries to convince me that his adventures are genuine, although at times it is so blatant that it's amusing.



Les Hiddins -- Bush Tucker Man and Malcolm Douglas have numerous survival and adventure series that are both real and informative. That is if you want to learn something about Australian outback.


----------



## Matty (22 February 2010)

I find Matt Grylls very entertaining.


----------



## Matty (22 February 2010)

5th post, here's a link 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IP9tj6CGYsU


----------



## Grinder (22 February 2010)

I like Bear but Ray Mears is the real deal. He is so much less of a showman than Bear but he just brilliant, and has so much more knowledge. Read this below:


Bear Grylls admits television rival Ray Mears is much tougher than him
Survival expert Bear Grylls has admitted that Ray Mears, his elder television rival, is "much tougher" than him. 

By Lucy Cockcroft
Published: 8:20AM BST 18 Sep 2008


Bear Grylls is a former Territorial Army SAS soldier Photo: MARTIN POPE Eton-educated Grylls was speaking for the first time about his public bashing by Mears, 44, who dismissed him as a "boy scout" and a "showman". 

The 34-year-old said: "He's so rude about me in the press, it's outrageous," but admitted that Mears was "brilliant" and "much tougher". 


Grylls also welcomed being compared to a scout and said: "I love boy scouts. They are brilliant. One of the best things this country has ever done is boy scouts." 

However, he went on to issue a thinly veiled warning to Mears, lest he was thinking of making any further derogatory comments. 

The former Territorial Army SAS soldier, who was investigated by Channel 4 last year after a series of damaging allegations about staged scenes in his programme Born Survivor, has claimed to know some of Mears's own trade secrets. 

He said: "Ray has given me a bit of a grilling in the press but it would be so easy for me to come out fighting. 

"I know all the inside stories because we've had the same crew on a lot of things so I could really go to town but I don't want to. He's a great guy and he does a great job and it's so silly to get into a silly catfight." 

The spat began when Mears, who founded a bushcraft school 25 years ago, laughed out loud in a Radio Times interview after being asked if he watched his rival's programmes to pick up survival tips. 

He said: "Do I look for tips from Bear Grylls? Yes, on how not to make television programmes! As far as I'm concerned, these people are just showmen." 

It followed damaging allegations about staged scenes in Grylls's Born Survivor series. 

A programme adviser revealed a smoke machine had been used to augment an erupting volcano, Grylls had been helped to build a raft, and wild horses apparently tamed by the adventurer had been brought in from a nearby ranch. 

It was also revealed that Grylls did not always sleep rough but stayed some nights in hotels and motels during filming. 

However Grylls' claims his new series of Born Survivor, to be broadcast on the Discovery Channel next week and on Channel 4 in October, will be "100 per cent transparent".


----------



## Trembling Hand (22 February 2010)

Who gives a toss if half of the stuff is staged- Its TV people!!

Its a great show with a unique slant. Would you prefer another reality show with fat slobs or Man Vs Wild showing scenery that 99.999999% of people will never get to see in person and situations that are very entertaining and some times even educational.

Some of the stuff he does is clearly staged but some of it is down right hard and dangerous. How much can a person do over 4 seasons without having to resort to actually thinking up and then staging scenes? (At least he is not throwing his dog out of a speeding 4X4, remember that tosser Alby Mangels?)

Only thing I don't like about it is some of the "stats" of people lost, inquired or killed he often talks about seems way way off.


----------



## Mr J (22 February 2010)

How many people on tv drink camel dung juice or drink their own urine? That's what this show is about, not learning how to survive in the wild.


----------



## Sdajii (22 February 2010)

Stan 101 said:


> It's strange that you mention the staging because since it's first airing on discovery channel I've been watching and found it very refreshing that on numerous occasions he has spoken to the camera and noted why they or how they set up certain scenarios. I also like the fact that sometimes he can't even light a fire.
> 
> I never get the impression that he is attempting to be in genuine situations. The whole premise of the show is to offer possible solutions if actually stuck in certain situations. To do that effectively he needs to stage some scenarios. I have never felt the show's producers have ever attempted to make false premise.
> 
> ...




It's amusing that he sometimes can't light a fire, because when he pretends to do it using a rotating stick or a flint it's blatantly obvious to anyone familiar with fire that he gets the job done using matches or a lighter. In one episode he is spinning his stick and then you see old glowing embers scattered around (not connected to it, but nearby the source of heat, and clearly from a long burning fire).

I don't know how you can miss him trying to be genuine! He repeatedly talks about being lonely all by himself, he repeatedly says the camera crew are not allowed to intervene unless his life is in danger.

Steve Irwin was a thief, a liar and a generally nasty person away from the public eye, and before he got his manager and became famous he wasn't much better in the public eye.

There was a time when honesty and integrity were valued, there was a time when people were offended and angered when someone tried to deceive them. It's sad to see that now people will actually applaud someone who lies to them.

Trembling Hand: I don't watch reality TV with fat slobs either. I don't find something appealing just because something else is worse! Do you honestly feel that way? I guarantee if you go to court on charges of assault you won't get let off by using "But I'm not as bad as the murderers" as a defense. I watch very little television, for the most part I gave it up when I was a teenager.

It's a shame, Grylls does have some genuine talent and ability, it would be nice if he was more genuine about it. Then again, most people no longer value credibility or honesty.


----------



## Trembling Hand (22 February 2010)

Sdajii said:


> There was a time when honesty and integrity were valued, there was a time when people were offended and angered when someone tried to deceive them. It's sad to see that now people will actually applaud someone who lies to them.




LOL. You have to be a seriously lost soul applying that to most things. AND TV  just lol.


----------



## Sdajii (22 February 2010)

Trembling Hand said:


> LOL. You have to be a seriously lost soul applying that to most things. AND TV  just lol.




As I said, I barely watch television. If you enjoy being lied to, knock yourself out, enjoy the telly  There's a reason it's called the idiot box


----------



## Trembling Hand (22 February 2010)

Sdajii said:


> As I said, I barely watch television. If you enjoy being lied to, knock yourself out, enjoy the telly  There's a reason it's called the idiot box




Hope you stay away from watching movies as well. They are clearly lying to you too.

Amazing hey?


----------



## Mr J (22 February 2010)

Sdajii said:


> There's a reason it's called the idiot box




A lot of fun can be had at the lowest common denominator. Too bad for you if you can't enjoy it.


----------



## Sdajii (22 February 2010)

Trembling Hand said:


> Hope you stay away from watching movies as well. They are clearly lying to you too.
> 
> Amazing hey?




Actually, fiction is not a lie. The difference between fiction and lies is that one is claimed to be fact and the other is presented honestly as fiction. This is quite a basic concept, I'm sure you'll get the hang of it soon enough.

I watch far fewer movies than most, but I do watch some.


Mr J: Don't worry, I enjoy life's simple pleasures, probably more than most! I don't mind humour or entertainment being simple sometimes, I just don't like being lied to, and find it especially insulting when the lies are blatant and the liar expects me to believe them.


----------



## Mr J (22 February 2010)

> I just don't like being lied to, and find it especially insulting when the lies are blatant and the liar expects me to believe them.




Can't you find the humour in it though? If I need a laugh, I'll just turn on ACA, TT, Fox news, or something similarly ridiculous .


----------



## adobee (22 February 2010)

Riddick said:


> Whilst I really do respect the knowledge of ASF users when it comes to stock chat, there is a bit of misunderstanding regarding Bear Grylls, and especially the episode you are referring to where he floated down through the rapids, ostensibly using a bag for floatation. He was in fact wearing a PFD under his shirt, which his production crew talked about in an interview online some time later. As a white water kayaker and paddling instructor, having paddled big water in Asia, Canada, New Zealand and Australia, I can tell you I have never heard of the existence of a 'life suit'. Dry suit: yes, rescue suit: yes - but not a 'life suit'. They don't exist. What I can tell you though is that white water is dangerous and every year around the world there are a great many deaths and near misses caused by incorrect equipment and/or lack of knowledge. My point being here is that I would find it hard to believe that the insurance comapny and the network would want their 'star' or 'talent' to undertake something potentially dangerous without a back up plan.
> That being said though, a PFD will not keep you alive if you knock yourself out or get a foot entrapment.
> As for abseiling and retrieving rope: That is pretty much the idea of abseiling: - that you complete yor repel, pull your rope and repeat the cycle in order to descend a face/bluff/crag/mountian etc.
> I work in the adventure industry, am a mountaineer and climbing guide and I will tell you that rapelling and retriveing rope is one of the MOST basic skills in the business.
> ...




knowing other names for a life suit .. (clever)

retrieving your rope when you just tied it to a tree (pretty difficult..)

being in love with bear grylls .. (priceless)


----------



## matty77 (22 February 2010)

Sdajii said:


> As I said, I barely watch television. If you enjoy being lied to, knock yourself out, enjoy the telly  There's a reason it's called the idiot box




you never watch TV becuase you are always on the internet - that is where the "real" truth is! 

Its a great show and its for entertainment purposes, its as simple as that really, yes some things are staged and some arent. If people dont like it then switch the channel. I think the Mentalist is on that time of night, next thing you will say that show isnt real either?


----------



## Trembling Hand (22 February 2010)

matty77 said:


> you never watch TV becuase you are always on the internet - that is where the "real" truth is!
> 
> Its a great show and its for entertainment purposes, its as simple as that really, yes some things are staged and some arent. If people dont like it then switch the channel. I think the Mentalist is on that time of night, next thing you will say that show isnt real either?




lol


----------



## Stan 101 (22 February 2010)

Sdajii said:


> Actually, fiction is not a lie. The difference between fiction and lies is that one is claimed to be fact and the other is presented honestly as fiction.




Dude, we must be watching different shows because the Man Vs wild show I watch makes a point that he does demonstrations to show how one may survive in specific circumstances. He generally gives reasoning why he thinks this.

I'm finding it highly amusing you believe the show attempts to portray him in real situations at all times. The show never makes that illusion; you do.

cheers,


----------



## Sdajii (23 February 2010)

matty77 said:


> you never watch TV becuase you are always on the internet - that is where the "real" truth is!
> 
> Its a great show and its for entertainment purposes, its as simple as that really, yes some things are staged and some arent. If people dont like it then switch the channel. I think the Mentalist is on that time of night, next thing you will say that show isnt real either?




There is some truth in that. Obviously I do spend time online, and certainly more online than in front of the telly (actually, I threw my television out in 2007 after not having turned it on for about six months). I am always doing something, whether it's fishing, trading, chatting online, playing with snakes, writing articles, sleeping or burning ants with a magnifying glass. It's pretty obvious that if I'm not watching telly I'm doing something else, what's your point?

I've never seen The Mentalist, I assume it is a fictional series based on something very unrealistic, although I bet there are people who would take it seriously.

Stan: Maybe you have seen different episodes from the ones I have seen, but dude, the episodes I have seen (they were from the first season incidentally and perhaps after being caught out he has become more honest in later seasons which you have probably been watching) the introduction involves various claims of Gryll's amazing achievements and the show's authenticity, and the episodes contained the repeated droning claims of authenticity the whole way through. If in later seasons he is honest about the whole thing there might be some decent episodes, but he is a complete fraud in what he did during the first season. If you watch the first season and want to believe he is not a fraud, hey, good luck to you, and by the way, would you like to buy some magic beans?

Trembling Hand: You're hilarious in defeat


----------



## Stan 101 (23 February 2010)

Sdajii said:


> and by the way, would you like to buy some magic beans?





My friend, they must be the magic beans you went out of your way to purchase even though the previous owner had no intention of selling? No thanks. You can keep them ..

cheers,


----------



## nunthewiser (23 February 2010)

I luvvim to bits .......More of it i say 

Entertainment plus.

Beats crap like Big brother hands down.


----------



## Stan 101 (23 February 2010)

nunthewiser said:


> Beats crap like Big brother hands down.




As does this http://www.lflus.com/

I caught it last night on Fuel TV and I have a new found enthusiasm for gridiron..bless their yankee cotton socks. 

cheers,


----------



## Riddick (24 February 2010)

adobee said:


> knowing other names for a life suit .. (clever)
> 
> retrieving your rope when you just tied it to a tree (pretty difficult..)
> 
> being in love with bear grylls .. (priceless)







Not really sure what you are getting at here?

If you want I can PM you links to my facebook page and you can check out:

July 08 - creek boating/playboating the Mitta/Cobungra/Bundarra in Victoria at 2.6m

September 08 - creek boating grade IV and single and multipitch climbing in Thailand.

Dec/Jan 09/10 - Mountaineering on Ehlmer/Tasman Glacier out of Kelman hut in NZ

Jan 10 Cragging @ lake wanaka NZ.

Maybe then you can talk a bit of **** at me.


----------



## bloomy88 (24 February 2010)

Stan 101 said:


> As does this http://www.lflus.com/
> 
> I caught it last night on Fuel TV and I have a new found enthusiasm for gridiron..bless their yankee cotton socks.
> 
> cheers,




Amazing concept isn't it. Never been more interested in American football in my life!


----------



## bloomy88 (24 February 2010)

Stan 101 said:


> As does this http://www.lflus.com/
> 
> I caught it last night on Fuel TV and I have a new found enthusiasm for gridiron..bless their yankee cotton socks.
> 
> cheers,




Amazing concept isn't it. Never been more interested in American football in my life!


----------



## phantomcamel (24 February 2010)

Riddick said:


> Whilst I really do respect the knowledge of ASF users when it comes to stock chat, there is a bit of misunderstanding regarding Bear Grylls, .....Is the show about entertainment, sometimes at the expense of 'reality' and 'truth'? - Absolutely
> Are some shots and stunts set up for the benefit of viewers (eg the eyeball cooking episode?) - Absolutely
> Is Bear Grylls a very skilled, physically prepared hard **** - Absolutely.
> 
> So for the simple face he makes a ghood show and eats crap no one else ever would for our entertainment the verdict must surely be 'Legend'.



fully agree..enough said


----------

